# Tex's Light Bands



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Somebody tell me how a bandset with basically no draw weight can hit harder than a big, fat set of Trumark RRT tubes.
I got my Tex-Shooter Light bands today (along with a couple of "Field" sets) and tied them on my small boardcut. I went out to the garage to dent a can at 21ft. I didn't expect much in the way of power since the pull is rated at 8lb. I couldn't have been more wrong! These bands sent 3/8 steel right through both sides of a coke can and set the can spinning on the rope. Very accurate too! After halving the can (took almost no time! ) I tied it up with the bottom of the can facing me. It sent two right through that too! The only other bands/tubes I've done that with are my RRTs.
I can't say enough good things about this band set. The dimpled pouch is great too. Lighter pull and bigger power than my 107 rubber band set (NEVER going back!) and my looped 1842 tubes.
Really fantastic! Thanks Tex!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I too was absolutely amazed at the power that those bands generate with 3/8 steel. I use them on all my target frames and make sure beginners start with them too. Good stuff tex makes.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the same results the Bands from Tex are tops they are great. Looking forward to putting together more bodies and attaching his band to Slings I build. The Bands are fast llove Flat bands compared to tubes.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, Tex's bands are fast! But I can't get 'em to last for hundreds of shots. So went to the 107's for the longevity ... also, I'm cheap.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have one set of 5/8" straight cut latex that came from Tex. They toss a 3/8" steel ball with surprising power. I'll have to check out the dimensions for Tex's pre-cut bands. Those Hygenics bands are wonderful!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Why does everybody hate tubes so much?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Why does everybody hate tubes so much?


Alot of people really like tubes, myself included.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Thanks guys glad you like them! You can get more life from my bands by shooting larger ammo at slower speeds. Latex flat bands also react to UV so keep them in a cool dark place when not shooting them. The other thing that can give more life when shooting a lot is a little silicone grease in front of the tie at the pouch. Sharp not rounded edges on the fork tips also rob life on band sets. I have only shot tubes in speed comparison test for 13 years now. What I like most about flats is the lack of recoil into my arthritic arms. Here is a video talking about the above. - __Tex__ 



_


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I find straight cuts a great way to increase life and the speed difference isn't that big a deal. Just experiment with the width.

A 22mm (7/8) straight cut with a 7 3/4 inch active length, with a 31+- inch draw should give about 198 fps 3/8 steel ammo. So adjust according to what factor is most important to you.

The draw weight of 12.6lbs is based on Thera gold of the same dimensions.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Why does everybody hate tubes so much?


i hate flats


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I find straight cuts a great way to increase life and the speed difference isn't that big a deal. Just experiment with the width.
> 
> A 22mm (7/8) straight cut with a 7 3/4 inch active length, with a 31+- inch draw should give about 198 fps 3/8 steel ammo. So adjust according to what factor is most important to you.
> 
> The draw weight of 12.6lbs is based on Thera gold of the same dimensions.


*Edit to above* 22mm straight FPS. Last night did some more chrony of the 22mm in Thera and got speeds of 208 to 220 fps. 215 to 220 consistently with a particular catty and normal draw and shoot intuitive.

My conclusion, noting Tex latex shoots faster than TG so you should confidently expect;
--208 fps plus
-- shooting style and type of catty made the varying speeds (possibly age/usage of one of the band sets)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Rayshot,

My favourite band is slightly weaker than what you tested. I often shoot 3/4" x 8" straight cut TBG with a 30" draw length. A 3/8" steel ball is tossed at 194 fps. I still have to order some Hygenic natural latex (Tex brand) to compare the 3/4" cut. With a 5/8" cut, I found the natural latex and the TBG shot about the same (both Hygenic products).

It would be interesting to see what happens between the TBG and Tex bands with various cuts and draw lengths. I'm guessing that the Hygenic Tex bands would excel a tiny bit with some cuts and draw lengths. As for band life, my TBG go around 1300 shots. I still have to order some Tex-Hygenic to test but my one set of 11/16" x 8" set are doing great.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rayshot,
> 
> My favourite band is slightly weaker than what you tested. I often shoot 3/4" x 8" straight cut TBG with a 30" draw length. A 3/8" steel ball is tossed at 194 fps. I still have to order some Hygenic natural latex (Tex brand) to compare the 3/4" cut. With a 5/8" cut, I found the natural latex and the TBG shot about the same (both Hygenic products).
> 
> ...


Yeah, My favorite TG is the 22mm (7/8) at 7 3/4 tie to tie and my draw has a range of 30 to 32. I do use other cuts for various cattys and reasons but my mainstay is the 22mm (7/8) You should experiment with going to 7 3/4 to 7.5 inch tie to tie.

It has taken a long time to find my sweet spot for longevity and speed with TG and Hygenic.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hi Rayshot,
> 
> My favourite band is slightly weaker than what you tested. I often shoot 3/4" x 8" straight cut TBG with a 30" draw length. A 3/8" steel ball is tossed at 194 fps. I still have to order some Hygenic natural latex (Tex brand) to compare the 3/4" cut. With a 5/8" cut, I found the natural latex and the TBG shot about the same (both Hygenic products).
> 
> ...


Yeah, My favorite TG is the 22mm (7/8) at 7 3/4 tie to tie and my draw has a range of 30 to 32. I do use other cuts for various cattys and reasons but my mainstay is the 22mm (7/8) You should experiment with going to 7 3/4 to 7.5 inch tie to tie.

It has taken a long time to find my sweet spot for longevity and speed with TG and Hygenic.
[/quote]
Maybe I missed it but what kind of life do you get out of those, Ray?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Ray,

I occasionally use 7.5" from tie-to-tie, after the bands break once. I usually cut my bands a bit long and let the excess hang out the front. The bands typically break at the pouch so I can re-tie them one more time with a 7.5" length. I definitely notice a power increase that would be welcome when shooting outdoors at longer distances. All winter long I only shoot 10 yards in my basement so the 8" length is fine and lasts a long time.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> Somebody tell me how a bandset with basically no draw weight can hit harder than a big, fat set of Trumark RRT tubes.
> I got my Tex-Shooter Light bands today (along with a couple of "Field" sets) and tied them on my small boardcut. I went out to the garage to dent a can at 21ft. I didn't expect much in the way of power since the pull is rated at 8lb. I couldn't have been more wrong! These bands sent 3/8 steel right through both sides of a coke can and set the can spinning on the rope. Very accurate too! After halving the can (took almost no time! ) I tied it up with the bottom of the can facing me. It sent two right through that too! The only other bands/tubes I've done that with are my RRTs.
> I can't say enough good things about this band set. The dimpled pouch is great too. Lighter pull and bigger power than my 107 rubber band set (NEVER going back!) and my looped 1842 tubes.
> Really fantastic! Thanks Tex!


M_J what is the band size


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Pretty sure it's the smallest one Tex has listed here.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> Pretty sure it's the smallest one Tex has listed here.


is that a tapered band


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

yes


----------

